# Erie walleye spoon colors???



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I seem to have my best days with purple/pink combinations...what patterns in these two colors do you guys like best..? I am about to start my winter spoon painting session...!!! AH2


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I don’t run spoons but think this is an interesting thread. I can envision a gold/purple with silver flake combination. Please post what you paint.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

All depends on how much sunlight you have on a given day........and how deep you're fishing.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Any color...as long it's either gold or copper backed...


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Blueberry muffin hands down is our best. Then raspberry dolphin, catdog and copper mass confusion


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

loomis82 said:


> Blueberry muffin hands down is our best. Then raspberry dolphin, catdog and copper mass confusion


A homemade variation of blueberry muffin is my best spoon color. Do some with opaque chartreuse back, but do others with a metallic antifreeze back. To get that metallic antifreeze use a silver blank and the paint is Tequilla Yellow Candy with a touch of clear green mixed in. These same colors are in one of the best crankbait colors ‘IB frozen’ which is metallic purple, metallic chartreuse and pink belly. 

This same metallic chartreuse is in the Michigan stinger ‘tourney winner’ along with green and red. This color is noteworthy to me because I’ve caught a few fish with this color on bluebird post cold front days where nothing else worked. I’m not talking limits, but a few fish to take home instead of getting skunked. Tourney winner. Buy a couple if it looks too difficult to paint. 

I’d also work on the ‘pink panties’ color combination. I’d make some with metallic pink backs and some with metallic chartreuse backs. Once you’ve made them make sure one of them makes it into the ‘starting lineup’ and you’ll find you rarely have to bench it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

